# Food Safety News - 06/23/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 23, 2021)

*USDA puts $55.2 million into expanded meat and poultry access*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 23, 2021 12:05 am
Six years after Rep. Thomas Massie, R-KY, first introduced the PRIME Act to exempt so-called custom slaughtering from federal inspection and allow farmers to produce food for restaurants, grocery stores, and hotels, an alternative has emerged. It does not provide the freedom offered by the PRIME Act, but it does provide money. The U.S. Department... Continue Reading


*Toxoplasma gondii tops risk ranking list in Norway*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 23, 2021 12:03 am
Toxoplasma gondii is at the top of a risk ranking report of 20 pathogens in Norway. It was followed by Campylobacter, Echinococcus multilocularis, enterohaemorrhagic E. coli (EHEC), Listeria monocytogenes, and non-typhoidal Salmonella, according to the Norwegian Scientific Committee for Food and Environment (VKM). The Norwegian Food Safety Authority (Mattilsynet) commissioned the report, which will be... Continue Reading


*Lawsuits piling up against baby food firms over potential damage to infant brain development*
By Jonan Pilet on Jun 23, 2021 12:02 am
There are reports of more than 80 lawsuits filed against firms that were named in a February congressional report about highly dangerous levels of arsenic and other poisons in baby food. The report, requested by federal legislators in November 2019, reviewed four toxic heavy metals: inorganic arsenic, lead, cadmium and mercury. The Food and Drug... Continue Reading


*Inspection of online food sales up in Czech Republic during pandemic*
By News Desk on Jun 23, 2021 12:01 am
The Czech Agriculture and Food Inspection Authority (SZPI) has revealed how inspectors had to focus more on online sales because of the coronavirus pandemic in 2020. The agency did more than 1,000 inspections that focused on online sales from 616 firms at 806 establishments, according to its annual report. This was because of an increase... Continue Reading


----------



## Elizabeth M. Thomas (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you so much for sharing these news


----------

